# alfa awus036neh



## sadus13 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just bought a new USB network adapter (alfa
awus036neh) because my old D-Link was a bit
outdated and slow. This adapter comes with two
antennae, one larger than the other.
I plugged it in with the smaller antenna and
installed the driver and it began working
perfectly. I then decided to try the larger
antenna, so I unscrewed the smaller one and
plugged in the larger one. It stopped picking up
networks (giving me a little red X over my
wireless indicator icon on the bottom right of
the taskbar).
I thought it may just be an issue with the larger
antenna, so I unscrewed it and plugged the
smaller one back in. No dice. I tried restarting my
computer to no avail. I then tried uninstalling the
driver and restarting my computer, and the issue
still persists. I'm currently unsure of how to
proceed -- I know the adapter has the potential
to work because it was working perfectly before
I tried the larger antenna.
Any ideas?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Try it in a different computer.


----------



## sadus13 (Jun 17, 2011)

I did. Still does not work. It has to be something simple. I was working fine until i switched intennas. I put the original back on and still no signal.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Did you damage it when switching antennaes? USB adapters are very poor quality IMO, somehow I doubt having a detachable antennae will improve that. Make sure its connected securely.


----------



## sadus13 (Jun 17, 2011)

I dont think i did. I mean i carefully unscrewed the first antenna and put the bigger one on. Then put the original back on nicely. Im not sure what to do now. Should i buy another brand?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That is about your only choice.


----------



## sadus13 (Jun 17, 2011)

I would like to find the problem. When i run the diagnostic test it says 17.40.35.876 CCX diagnostic test failed!!! What does this mean??


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Adapter is dead then, you'll have to replace it. There is no "troubleshooting" per say for such a device if it won't even be recognized by any computers. The manufacturer would be the only people with the tools that could figure out what is wrong with it.

And that is just a waste of time since its much easier to just buy a new adapter.


----------



## sadus13 (Jun 17, 2011)

sounds like a good idea. i just dont understand how it was working until i switched antennas. i guess switching antennas broke it??


----------



## sadus13 (Jun 17, 2011)

What wifi adapter would you suggest?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Nothing in particular, I don't use USB adapters ATM.


----------



## HenkP (Oct 19, 2012)

Well this is a old post, but I want to warn!
*Never* change a Antenna with power on the wiffi-device ! *NEVER*
Always power-off, then change the antenna and power on again.
I know, I am a old transmitter/reciever man from the navy!
A standing wave reflection is what your transmitter distroyed.
Standing wave - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

